# [SOLVED] ekg/ekg2 i działający overlay?

## kacper

Witam,,

Użytkownicy skarża mi się, że ekg nie obsługuje nr powyżej 17mln czy coś takiego. Nie chcę sobie robić syfu w systemie, a widzę, ze ekg z portage tego nie obsługuje, a ekg2 w ogóle nie ma portage. Może ktoś zna jakiś działający overlay? Mile widziany overlay z obydwoma wersjami klientów ekg i ekg2 (nie musi być ten sam  :Wink: ).

----------

## lazy_bum

Najnowsze libgadu z portage + ekg2-9999 z sunrise.

----------

## kacper

Hm, a jak to zainstalować? Robię to co zawsze, czyli : 

```

sinet kacper # cat /etc/portage/package.unmask |grep ekg

net-im/ekg

net-im/ekg2

sinet kacper # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords |grep ekg

net-im/ekg ~x86

net-im/ekg2 ~x86

sinet kacper # emerge -pv ekg2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/ekg2-0.3_pre20100213  USE="gadu gpm irc jabber jogger mail ncurses nls perl python readline sms spell ssl unicode zlib -dbus -extra -gif -gnutls -gpg -gsm -gtk -icq -idn -inotify -jpeg -minimal -nntp -oracle -oss -pcap -remote -rss -ruby -sim -sqlite -sqlite3 -srv -static -web -xosd" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

sinet kacper # 

```

a nadal nie mogę zainstalować ekg2-9999

----------

## lazy_bum

I to kiedys dzialalo? O ile mnie pamiec nie myli, to skladnia package.{un,}mask jest troche inna.

----------

## grodzik86

Sprawdź tak:

```
emerge "=net-im/ekg2-9999"
```

Możliwe, że paczka jest zamaskowana przez 'missing keyword'

----------

## kacper

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> I to kiedys dzialalo? O ile mnie pamiec nie myli, to skladnia package.{un,}mask jest troche inna.

 

Rzeczywiście miałem tak w sumie jeden pakiet, właśnie ekg2 i musiałem źle doczytać handbooka  :Smile: 

 *grodzik86 wrote:*   

> Sprawdź tak:
> 
> ```
> emerge "=net-im/ekg2-9999"
> ```
> ...

 

Tak właśnie było, problem rozwiązany.

Dzięki.

Skoro nikt nie podał overlay'a do ekg, a instalacja ekg2-9999 załatwia problem - stawiam SOLVED.

----------

